# clutch master cylinder



## J0hnnyG123 (Aug 1, 2004)

i just put a brand new clutch master cylinder in my car cause the clutch wouldnt release enough. i took the slave cylinder apart but the seals all look new and there werent any scratches inside the bore. there are no external leaks. my dad says it is the release bearing but that cant be it because the problem has been getting progressively worse for that last few days.  :wtf:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

what about the slave actuator on the trans? did you check that?
it could be bad.


----------



## J0hnnyG123 (Aug 1, 2004)

what do u mean the slave actuator, u mean the slave cylinder? i checked that and it seemed to be ok.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

J0hnnyG123 said:


> wtf.


please in the future try to make the topic name something ON the topic.

EDIT


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

oops. slight oversight on my part too... i should have caught that. 
you baaaaad boy.


----------



## J0hnnyG123 (Aug 1, 2004)

problem still isnt fixed.... heres a list of things that have been replaced.

clutch disk
pressure plate
resurfaced flywheel
pilot bushing
throw-out bearing
clutch master cylinder
clutch slave cylinder

i also have dropped the trans a second time to look everything over, release fork is nice and straight, the throw-out bearing is still fine, clutch components all looked ok, i regreased the shaft around the throw-out bearing and the ball joint on the release fork, and i have bled it over and over again and nothing is fixing it. the clutch pedal is adjusted as far back as it will go. i dont know what else to do, the only thing i can think of is that i got a bad pressure plate or sumthing like that.


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

probably the vulcrum rod was set too long (dragging)?


----------

